# Can anyone identify this bucket seat



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Will this fit my 1968 Tempest? I want to restore to GTO 1968 original.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Look like olds seats and yes they should be the same as GTO seat cores and will work, i used corvair seats from a 65' in mine....anything labeled "GTO" will cost premium dollars so you can save a lot of money cross referencing parts from less desirable models.....:cheers


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks I thought the embossed rectangle looked the olds emblem on the tilt column I bought but I cant locate the seat pattern anywhere. I am concerned it may be from a B body. It sorta has a Mopar pattern and I am concerned of the flat seat it doesnt have the seat side supports another Mopar traite.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are GM A body seats probably 1967, or 68 (side release button). IF you buy them, just order the correct year upholstery kit from Legendary, anf they will look correct for your car. eric :cheers


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks all that sounds great I am picking them up either tomorrow or tuesday and excited in that they have the head rest option


----------

